# Jungal Val?!



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok I really like the look of jungle val in some of the tanks I have seen but can i keep these with Mbunas? I know that they are vegetarian but they haven't taken the first notice in the live ones now. My LFS says no but i'm just checking to make sure they are right. I am aware that Jungle Val can grow extremely fast in the right conditions but I could just trim it back. Also, if it is a possibility to keep them what lighting would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Vallisneria should only be trimmed by cutting off whole leaves at the bottom. If you have enough of it, even though the mbuna will eat it, more will grow. As long as you have a big, tall tank and don't mind the nibbled look, go for it.

You want the equivalent of the old 1.5 to 2 watts per gallon with T8 bulbs. Now there are so many different bulbs available, you'll need to do conversions. And look for 6500K or 6700K for the right "color" light to raise healthy plants.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The above is correct, with regard to trimming Vals, which to me, makes the jungle val a poor plant for most tanks. Find a Val that only grows to 24" or so (there are more than a few), an you won't have to trim back the leaves, which is detrimental to the plant.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

Absolutely you can have vallesneria in your tank. Depends on the species, but most aren't going to EAT the vallesneria, although some may pick at it. I planted mine in the middle of piles of round stones so that it wouldn't get uprooted by digging.

As far as trimming it, I trimmed mine a few times, but very rarely, because it seemed to really melt back after cutting. Some pieces I had were four feet tall, with the excess just floating on the surface of the water.

This is how it was when we moved and I had to tear-down and after a few trimmings to give away excess runners. At one point, it was a sea of green!


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

slimbolen99 you have such a nice tank!   What lighting are you using? Looks like what i'm trying to go for


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm afraid that the idea that mbuna will eat plants is like so many things we hear. Some more thought has to go into the story! Most of us know that mbuna come in a lot of different types and they have different ways to eat. Evolution has brought about a very wide range so just saying mbuna doesn't cover the whole wide range of talents they have. In my case, I find the same type fish act different at different ages as well as in different tank setups. I wish there were a definite answer but I find it varies.

My experience with val is mixed. When I had a snail problem and the snails made holes in the leaves, small Hongi grabbed the edges and stripped the leaves to make a real mess. With no snail damage, they seem to leave them alone. Adult yellow labs seem to leave marks on the leaf edges but no real damage. They do pick the leaves off small leafed plants like anarcharis. Hap ahli seem to ignore my plants. My Kenyi is really tough on a crypt that is near his end. But then he is also into pushing the thermometer probe out and biting me. Maybe it is not that he is tough on plants but just trying to protect "his" tank!

I have to try it before I know what to expect!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My mbuna basically leave stubs of everything. Not all at once, but eventually.

My Tangs (carnivores) chomp enough so that I need to rotate the plants in/out of a separate nursery tank to keep them looking good.

Even my haps/peacocks nibble on and off. For weeks the plants will look great and I will think I've imagined it. Then in a couple days they will leave nothing but stems.

The haps/peacocks are best with the plants so far, and the best plants with them are anubias.

At times I have also had great success with difformis, but just now they look like Dr. Seuss plants. :lol:


----------

